# Victoria/Waterloo tunnels Liverpool, November 2012.



## Black (Nov 23, 2012)

The Victoria tunnel is 2475 Metres long,
running from Edge Hill to Byrom Street.
Theres 5 air shafts, 4 Vertical (one capped) and 1 Horizontal. 
The Waterloo tunnel is 862 metres long,
running from Fontenoy Street to Liverpool docks.
Theres no air shafts.
Theres a 100 metre cutting (retaining walls) betweeen the 2 tunnels, with an arch bridge across the middle.
The tunnels opened in 1849, closed on 19th November 1972.
The north end of the route was cable hauling, until 1895.












Waterloo tunnel






























Victoria tunnel




























































Edge Hill










[email protected]


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 23, 2012)

If I'm ever in Liverpool I'm looking that one up for sure  I really like that.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 23, 2012)

Do like rail tunnels but is the last part still in use? the rails look clean.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 23, 2012)

Lovely shots, those middle ones are pure James bond!


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 23, 2012)

very nice mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one! a forgotten world,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black (Nov 23, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Do like rail tunnels but is the last part still in use? the rails look clean.



the track heads through the tunnel for 100 yds as a stabling/ shunting point,
but hasnt been used for some years.


----------

